# Test yourself, for Depression/OCD/GAD/SA



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay I know you need proper diagnoses from Psychiatric doctors and so on but they take years, so if you are interested in seeing if you possibly may have some secondary disorder, basically one of the following then click* here*

*Social Anxiety Test*

*Anxiety Test*

*Depression Test*

*OCD Test*

These tests are not created by forum members or random people on the internet, they are professional tests 

If you feel brave enough to post your results
Here is what I got with the depression one

Score 80%
Result: *Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder* The personality disorder worried me

Your score: 43 %
Result: *Severe Anxiety*

Your score: 12 %
*No or Low Chance of OCD* :boogie thank you Effexor 

I am yet to do the SA one


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Arisa.

For the depression test: Yay!!!! No, I'm really not surprised at all. I'm happy it's not more severe than it would have been a year ago or so.

You got _40_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _67_ %
*Result: Profound Depression*

Depression is mental illness in which a person experiences deep, unshakable sadness and diminished interest in nearly all activities. The term depression is also used to describe the temporary sadness, loneliness, or blues that everyone feels from time to time. In contrast to normal sadness, severe depression, also called major depression, can dramatically impair a person's ability to function in social situations and at work. People with major depression often have feelings of despair, hopelessness, and worthlessness, as well as thoughts of committing suicide. 
Learn more about Depression


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

65% for SA
23% for Anxiety
12% for depression (I am not depressed at the moment, but in fairness I didn't like the given answers for this one there were very lead)


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

39% SAD
45% OCD
12% Anxiety
3% depression.

I do have a few obsessive tendencies but not that intereferes with my life. Procrastination is a much bigger problem.


----------



## Imp (Mar 26, 2011)

To anyone who's actually taking this seriously,

Stop it.

I may be fifteen, but I can tell you that I've had a lot of experience with professionals. Though a 'professional' may have made these ah, 'tests,' that does not mean that they are valid. Everyone's different, we all have a unique case. These are generalizations. They may say that you have Manic Depression, (Bi-Polar Depression) -- though you can't be officially diagnosed 'till eighteen -- but in reality it could be some sort of physical imbalance with your hormones. I cannot stress this enough.

*If you feel like you have a secondary disorder, see a professional. *

As it says at the bottom of every quiz you take:

_The information provided on brainphysics.com is designed to support, not replace, the relationship that exists between a patient/site visitor and his/her health professional. This information is solely for informational and educational purposes. The publication of this information does not constitute the practice of medicine, and this information does not replace the advice of your physician or other health care provider. Neither the owners or employees of brainphysics.com nor the author(s) of site content take responsibility for any possible consequences from any treatment, procedure, exercise, dietary modification, action or application of medication which results from reading this site. Always speak with your primary health care provider before engaging in any form of self treatment._

Gah.

Then again, I'm just a fifteen year-old kid who doesn't know much as opposed to you adults, yes?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

86% SAD
55% Anxiety
53% Depression


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Imp said:


> To anyone who's actually taking this seriously,
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> ...


Most of us here know that, and just because you are 15 doesn't mean on one listens to you! I do them for the fun of it really, I know they are not real or proper results but they can also give someone an idea if they are really worried!


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Imp said:


> To anyone who's actually taking this seriously,
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> ...


Already seen the "professionals": I've been diagnosed with all of them (but OCD). I know I have the 'disorders'. 
But, I like to compare my severity scores for the "fun" of it. It also helps me keep tabs on how my depression/anxiety is doing from one week/month to another. So, I take them regularly.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Depression one didn't work. But I probably would have scored lower on that one.

Your score: _78_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

Your score: _75_ %
*Result: Profound Anxiety*

Your score: _42_ %
*Result: Highly suggestive of OCD*

Oh fudge...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Social anxiety* 85%
*Anxiety *75%
*Depression *48%
*OCD *82%


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

luctus said:


> Already seen the "professionals": I've been diagnosed with all of them (but OCD). I know I have the 'disorders'.
> But, I like to compare my severity scores for the "fun" of it. It also helps me keep tabs on how my depression/anxiety is doing from one week/month to another. So, I take them regularly.


Thank you 
And yeah i was once a fifteen year old anti drug and anti self diagnoses person too but i soon realized as one does when one becomes 25 years old that its all in fun and sometimes testing yourself like luctus said can be helpful in keeping tabs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

*SAD:*
You got 57 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 79 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

*Depression:*
36 out of 60 possible points
60%
Result severe depression

Seems about right, sigh...


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

*Social Anxiety*: 83% (Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable)

*Anxiety*: 63% (Severe Anxiety)

*Depression*: 28% (Mild Depression)

*OCD*: 25% (Possible OCD)

Eh.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Result: Profound Depression. Your score: 73 %.*

*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable. Your score: 67 %.*

*Result: Severe Anxiety. Your score: 58 %.*

*Pretty much what I thought already.*


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

*Depression:* 93%
*Social anxiety:* 79%
*Anxiety:* 58%


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

*SA:* 75% (Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable)
*Anxiety:* 55% (Severe Anxiety)
*Depression:* 42% (Moderate Depression)
*OCD:* 5% (No or Low Chance of OCD)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Your score: _22_ % OCD

Your score: _100_ % Anxiety

Your score: _75_ % Social Anxiety

Your score: _72_ % Depression


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

You got _37_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _62_ %
*Result: Severe OCD*

Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) is a psychiatric mental disorder characterized by obsessive thoughts and/or compulsive behaviors that significantly interfere with normal life. Obsessions are unwanted, recurrent, and disturbing thoughts which the person cannot suppress and which can cause overwhelming anxiety. Compulsions are repetitive, ritualized behaviors that the person feels driven to perform to alleviate the anxiety of the obsessions. The obsessive and compulsive rituals can occupy many hours of each day.


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

ou got _72_ of _72_ possible points. Your score: _100_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

Scores in this range often are accompanied by great distress and difficulty in social functioning, and are also commonly seen in persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder

I DO HAVE SAD


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

You got _55_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _92_ %
*Result: Profound Anxiety*

Profound Anxiety can be a serious medical issue. Please see a physician for help.

I DO HAVE


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

You got _38_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _63_ %
*Result: Severe Depression*

Depression is mental illness in which a person experiences deep, unshakable sadness and diminished interest in nearly all activities. The term depression is also used to describe the temporary sadness, loneliness, or blues that everyone feels from time to time. In contrast to normal sadness, severe depression, also called major depression, can dramatically impair a person's ability to function in social situations and at work. People with major depression often have feelings of despair, hopelessness, and worthlessness, as well as thoughts of committing suicide.

I do have


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeeeeaah *****ez!!



> Your score: 81 %
> *Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*
> 
> Your score: 37 %
> ...


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

You got 55 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 76 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Scores in this range often are accompanied by great distress and difficulty in social functioning, and are also commonly seen in persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I didn't like some of those surveys, or the scales used.



> Your score: _65_ %
> *Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*
> 
> Your score: _18_ %
> ...


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Depression link doesn't work???


----------



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

Little or No SA, 55% for Anxiety alone. Slightly Depressed. I would say that the depressed is due to me breaking off a 10 year relationship along with anxiety making me agoraphobic again, that stuff makes you feel useless


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

53% for SA one, no OCD, mild depression.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Result: Severe Depression*

Depression is mental illness in which a person experiences deep, unshakable sadness and diminished interest in nearly all activities. The term depression is also used to describe the temporary sadness, loneliness, or blues that everyone feels from time to time. In contrast to normal sadness, severe depression, also called major depression, can dramatically impair a person's ability to function in social situations and at work. People with major depression often have feelings of despair, hopelessness, and worthlessness, as well as thoughts of committing suicide.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

65% SAD *Probable*
25% Anxiety *Mild Anxiety*
20% OCD *Possible OCD*

That wasn't very helpful, I'm already wishy-washy on SAD and OCD.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Your score: 67 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

Your score: 63 %
Result: Severe Anxiety

Your score: 55 %
Result: Severe Depression

Your score: 53 %
Result: Severe OCD


First thing I'ma do when I have money and a drivers licence is to go see a professional..


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

You got 54 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 75 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

You got 38 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 63 %
Result: Severe Depression

You got 15 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 25 %
Result: Mild Anxiety

You got 3 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 5 %
No or Low Chance of OCD


----------



## Keener (Jul 1, 2011)

Your score: _89_ % Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable 
Your score: _88_ % Result: Profound Anxiety 
Your score: _42_ % Result: Highly suggestive of OCD 
Your score: _87_ % Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder


----------



## Introverted (Aug 10, 2010)

69 % Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
65% Profound Depression
57% Severe Anxiety
20% Possible OCD


----------



## ThinkingInterrupted (Jun 30, 2011)

You got 40 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 56 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Very Probable
Scores in this range are typical of persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.

Sounds about right... it was a lot higher 2 years ago. This tells me just how far I've come!

For those whose anxieties get so bad that your mind feels impaired... I can relate with this... I find that anything cold, whether it be air or water helps! Lay down and let the breeze from the window or a fan blow on you... or wash your face with cold water or take a cold shower. Cold air and water eliminates the impairment a lot I find. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## Neptune (Jul 1, 2011)

You got 28 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 39 %
Social Anxiety Disorders Probable

You got 18 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 30 %
Result: Moderate Anxiety
(this one confused me a bit, probably should have read directions)


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

You got _60_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _83_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

You got _29_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _48_ %
*Result: Severe Anxiety*

Hardly any OCD

You got _38_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _63_ %
*Result: Severe Depression*

I have gotten SO much better.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

100% anxiety wow you guys take the cake for sure 

You got 47 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 65 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

I'm way worse than what the score says though.


----------



## Capitan Adorable (Jan 24, 2013)

*Reply*

Social Anxiety Test - 67 % Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Anxiety Test - 32 % Moderate Anxiety
Depression Test - 60 % Severe Depression
OCD Test - 38 % Highly suggestive of OCD
And I know why. So yeah. My reasults are quite correct.


----------



## Eeyore1 (Jan 24, 2013)

92% for Social Anxiety
73% for Anxiety 
48% for OCD


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Social Anxiety: 69% - Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Anxiety: 28% - Moderate Anxiety
OCD: 15% - No or Low Chance of OCD
Depression: 8% - Not Depressed


----------



## purringinside (Jan 19, 2013)

50% social anxiety 
43% anxiety

Not depressed and I don't have OCD


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

These tests are extremely biased towards particular subtypes of SA or OCD etc. I would not use them to test if you have an anxiety disorder. 

SA. Because it focuses on people who dont have SA when they become friends with someone and is afraid of strangers type thing. There are many types of SA, and many people have unique social fears rather than cut and dry afraid of x in public. this test is very disappointing. 

The OCD one in particular shows that the author doesn't have the slightest idea what OCD is. All of the questions assume that the only compulsion an ocd person has is to repeat activities and 80% of the activities revolve around cleanliness which is only one OCD theme. 

no or low chance of OCD XD. :no

Anxiety test actually tests how afraid you are of physical symptoms of anxiety and how many of the possible physical symptoms you have. 

All of these tests if you get a low score it means nothing. If you get a very high score then it means that you likely have this problem. The ocd one doesnt indicate severity. The most severe cases spend hours repeating washing and their hands peel. Repeating something only three times is minor.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

OCD
You got 22 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 37 %
Result: Highly suggestive of OCD

Social Anxiety
You got 48 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 67 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

Anxiety
You got 39 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 65 %
Result: Severe Anxiety

Depression
You got 28 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 47 %
Result: Moderate Depression

Good times!


----------



## ninjagirl965 (Nov 12, 2012)

83%SA
80%Depression
70% Anxiety
23%OCD


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

22% sa

27% anxiety

8% OCD


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

OCD; 35 % [Moderate]
Social Anxiety Disorder; 78 % [Extremely likely]
Anxiety; 67 % [Extremely likely]
Depression; 38 % [Moderate]


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Social Anxiety: 69%
Anxiety: 45%
OCD: 22%
Depression: 57%


----------



## idrathernot (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I have Severe Anxiety and Depression. Not so much OCD, but I was pretty aware of all those things anyway :roll C'est la vie.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You got _52_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _72_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

I already have been diagnosed with severe general anxiety so I didn't take that one.

You got _21_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _35_ %
*Result: Highly suggestive of OCD*

For some reason the depression test wouldn't show up, but I've already taken quite a few diff tests for depression and come up pretty severe.


----------



## foxwithwings13 (Jul 21, 2009)

SA: 51% Social Anxiety Disorder Very Probable
Anxiety: 40% Severe anxiety 
Depression: 27% Mild Depression 
OCD: 10% No or Low Chance of OCD


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*SA: *68 % Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

*Anxiety: *52 % severe anxiety

*Depression: *_18_ % Result: Mild Depression

*OCD: *_13_ % Result: No or Low Chance of OCD


----------



## jessicalauren (Mar 18, 2013)

*test results*

so, these are my test results. doesnt really tell me anything new, but it confirms what i already knew:|

You got 65 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 90 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Scores in this range often are accompanied by great distress and difficulty in social functioning, and are also commonly seen in persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.

You got 47 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 78 %
Result: Profound Anxiety
Profound Anxiety can be a serious medical issue. Please see a physician for help.

You got 34 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 57 %
Result: Severe OCD
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) is a psychiatric mental disorder characterized by obsessive thoughts and/or compulsive behaviors that significantly interfere with normal life. Obsessions are unwanted, recurrent, and disturbing thoughts which the person cannot suppress and which can cause overwhelming anxiety. Compulsions are repetitive, ritualized behaviors that the person feels driven to perform to alleviate the anxiety of the obsessions. The obsessive and compulsive rituals can occupy many hours of each day.

You got 53 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 88 %
Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder
Depression is mental illness in which a person experiences deep, unshakable sadness and diminished interest in nearly all activities. The term depression is also used to describe the temporary sadness, loneliness, or blues that everyone feels from time to time. In contrast to normal sadness, severe depression, also called major depression, can dramatically impair a person's ability to function in social situations and at work. People with major depression often have feelings of despair, hopelessness, and worthlessness, as well as thoughts of committing suicide.


----------



## jessicalauren (Mar 18, 2013)

and this was my personality test results

Extroversion: 10
Agreeableness: 45
Conscientiousness: 33
Emotional Stability: 13
Imagination/Intellect: 33


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

For SAD 
You got _62_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _86_ %


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Anxiety 
You got _46_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _77_ %
*Result: Profound Anxiety*


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Social Anxiety Test: 68%, Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable.

Anxiety Test: 48%, Severe Anxiety.

The depression test did not work for me and I didn't bother to take the OCD one since I don't have OCD.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

OCD test

You got _0_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _0_ %
*No or Low Chance of OCD*


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

depression

You got _20_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _33_ %
*Result: Moderate Depression*


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Social Anxiety - 69% Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Axiety - 63% Severe Anxiety
Depression - 25% Mild Depression (I don't think I'm depressed)
OCD - 33% Possible OCD

I'm bad at taking tests because I'm too indecisive but oh well I tried my best


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

SA:
You got _48_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _67_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable.*

Anxiety:

You got _34_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _57_ %
*Result: Severe Anxiety.*

OCD:

You got _16_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _27_ %
*Result: Possible OCD*


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

SA - 32% / Social Anxiety Disorders Probable
Anxiety - 8% / No or Low Anxiety
OCD - 5% / No or Low Chance of OCD
Depression - 30% / Mild Depression


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Depression link wouldn't open for me.

SA 
You got _45_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _63_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Very Probable*

OCD
You got _19_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _32_ %
*Result: Possible OCD*

Anxiety

You got _40_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _67_ %
*Result: Severe Anxiety*


----------



## Silento (Jun 12, 2013)

Anxiety 50
OCD 0
Depression - link doesn't work


----------



## meowaffles (Sep 23, 2013)

SA: 57% Social Anxiety Disorder Very Probable
Anxiety: 47% Severe Anxiety
Depression: 50% Severe Depression
OCD: 20% Possible OCD

I used to have OCD a lot worse when I was younger, but it's faded away. I've had problems with anxiety since I was little, and it's getting better and worse in some ways. Right now my biggest concern is depression because it's getting more and more severe everyday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You got _43_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _60_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Very Probable*

Scores in this range are typical of persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.

***This is actually higher than it really is - I put down moderate a lot when it was really mild.

You got _29_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _48_ %
*Result: Severe Anxiety*

***I don't get this one either....I wasn't sure how to answer the questions. The choices didn't seem to fit the questions.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Your score: 69 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

Your score: 78 %
Result: Profound Anxiety

Your score: 82 %
Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder

Your score: 18 %
Result: Possible OCD


----------



## Elfje (Aug 11, 2013)

Social anxiety 51% social anxiety disorder very probable
Anxiety 28% moderate anxiety
depression 16% mild depression
ocd 13% low chance for ocd

Consistent with what I know. Had a depression but it is gone now and futher I have some social anxiety problems and scored above average on anxiety on a professional test.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

_25%_, Possible OCD
_60%_, Severe Depression
_42%_, Severe Anxiety
_78%_, Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable


----------



## bestof (Apr 23, 2014)

*My results*

Compression of Tests
From http://www.brainphysics.com
Depression: 33
anxiety: 36
ocd: 45
GAD: 33
From http://illnessquiz.com
Depression: 55
Anxiety: 45
Ocd: 20
GAD: 21
I think all the two are right but from second test provider i have 60 social anxiety so it is high.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Social anxiety = 75%

Depression = 73%


----------



## bestof (Apr 23, 2014)

*Well Done*



ByMyself19 said:


> Social anxiety = 75%
> 
> Depression = 73%


Sorry it is high


----------



## bestof (Apr 23, 2014)

5/may = my marriage so pure salt water falling from my forehead.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

Your score: 43 %
Result: Severe Anxiety

Your score: 40 %
Social Anxiety Disorders Probable
(funny enough my social anxiety has lessened and I feel more depressed/ anxious in general. Which makes my self-image worse because I can't link my state anymore to social phobia)

Your score: 33 %
Result: Moderate Depression


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

*OCD Test:*
You got 16 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 27 %
Result: Possible OCD


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Personality Test:*
Extroversion: 10
Agreeableness: 22
Conscientiousness: 19
Emotional Stability: 18
Imagination/Intellect: 29


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Depression Test:*
You got 48 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 80 %
Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Anxiety Test:*
You got 41 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 68 %
Result: Profound Anxiety


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Social Anxiety Test:*
You got 59 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 82 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

*Anxiety*
You got _23_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _38_ %
Result: Severe Anxiety
*
Social Anxiety*
You got _53_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _74_ %
Result: Social Anxiety Extremely Probable

*
Depression*
You got _29_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _48_ %
Result: Moderate Depression


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

That's a really bad OCD test.

Yale-Brown Obsessive-Compulsive Scale is the only one worth your time.


----------



## manicops (Apr 23, 2014)

SAD: 58%, the anxiety is probably lower than it used to be, it's still there, but social difficulties are more apparent with some anxiety lifted so there is the possibility of some underlying disorder triggering the anxiety.
Depression: 35% Moderate depression, have less interest in doing much these days to be honest. That's true, sometimes have to force myself to do things these days with a feeling of reluctance.

I have a feeling that these scores will likely change on a day to day basis for me, so I also doubt that they're tests for self-diagnosis of the problems they're meant to evaluate when it could be something unrelated.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

You got _17_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _24_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorders Probable*

Scores in this range are typical of persons entering treatment for the non-generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Social Anxiety
67 %

Anxiety
38 %


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

*Social anxiety*: 72% extremely probable
*Anxiety*: 72% profound anxiety (this one was extremely awkwardly worded)
*OCD*: 32% possible OCD

I couldn't do the depression test. It's a terrible depression test. These are all terrible tests..


----------



## stultussum (Apr 16, 2014)

social anxiety test: 69% (huehuehue)
OCD test: 0%
depression: 37%
anxiety: 33%


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Social Anxiety:* 82%
*Depression:* 58%
*Anxiety:* 57%


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.brainphysics.com/ Using the brainphysics tests:
Depression 60% Severe Depression
Anxiety 45% Severe Anxiety
OCD 22% Possible OCD (I kinda guessed I didn't have it anyways)
Everything as expected, while not as depressed surprisingly when looking for jobs, still stressed and depressed over other certain stuff...


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

SAD - 43%
Anxiety - 25%
Depression - 45%
OCD - 12%


----------



## ForeverAlone88 (Feb 22, 2014)

*SAD*
You got 62 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 86 %
===========================================================
*GAD*
You got 31 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 52 %
Result: Severe Anxiety
===========================================================
You got 32 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 53 %
Result: Severe Depression

Yay go me!  didnt bother with the OCD because I dont have any real symptoms of it.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Social Anxiety Test
You got 57 of 72 possible points.
Your score: *79 %*

Anxiety
You got 45 of 60 possible points.
Your score: *75 %*

The Depression test won't load for me, I have no idea why :/ .
I know I don't have OCD, I'm just really superstitious.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

*Social Anxiety Test*
You got 66 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 92 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

*Anxiety Test*
You got 52 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 87 %
Profound Anxiety

*Depression Test*
You got 54 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 90 %
Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder

*OCD Test*
You got 45 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 75 %
Profound OCD

i doubt i have OCD i just ticked the boxes for most because i avoid most of the things it says


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

*Social Anxiety:* 72%
*Anxiety:* 42%
*Depression:* 60%
*OCD:* 53%


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

*88 % for SA*
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable
Scores in this range often are accompanied by great distress and difficulty in social functioning, and are also commonly seen in persons entering treatment for the generalized type of Social Anxiety Disorder.

*77 % for Anxiety*
Result: Profound Anxiety
Profound Anxiety can be a serious medical issue. Please see a physician for help.

*Depression test won't show up*

*28 % for OCD*
Result: Possible OCD
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) is a psychiatric mental disorder characterized by obsessive thoughts and/or compulsive behaviors that significantly interfere with normal life. Obsessions are unwanted, recurrent, and disturbing thoughts which the person cannot suppress and which can cause overwhelming anxiety. Compulsions are repetitive, ritualized behaviors that the person feels driven to perform to alleviate the anxiety of the obsessions. The obsessive and compulsive rituals can occupy many hours of each day.

I don't think the OCD test is accurate.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*Social Anxiety Test*
You got 48 of 72 possible points.
*Your score:* 67 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

*Anxiety Test*
You got 20 of 60 possible points.
*Your score:* 33 %
Result: Moderate Anxiety

*Depression Test*
You got 46 of 60 possible points.
*Your score:* 77 %
Profound Depression and a possible personality disorder

*OCD Test*
You got 9 of 60 possible points.
*Your score:* 15 %
No or Low Chance of OCD


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

You got 46 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 64 %
Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

Well, yeah, most people are are bound to score high on that one.

You got 23 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 38 %
Result: Severe Anxiety

Comes with the territory, I guess.

You got _11_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _18_ %

Result: Possible OCD

I'm certain I don't have OCD. I have minor obsessions (volume knobs always have to be on an even number or a multiple of 5), but I can get over them relatively easy.

Depression link seems dead. (there's a morbid joke hiding in there)


----------



## lintu (Apr 20, 2014)

You got _52_ of _72_ possible points.
Your score: _72_ %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

----------------------------------------------------

You got _29_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _48_ %
*Result: Severe Anxiety*

-----------------------------------------

You got _5_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _8_ %
*No or Low Chance of OCD*

--------------------------------------

You got _20_ of _60_ possible points.
Your score: _33_ %
*Result: Moderate Depression*


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Score: 100% for everything


----------



## sarah101 (May 5, 2014)

Depression: 86%
OCD:67%
Anxiety: 73%

mmmmmm


----------



## meeperson (May 2, 2014)

You got 32 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 53 %
Result: Severe Depression

Some of the questions, though, have been issues since I was a child--especially the question about having fun and finding things interesting. So, by the test's logic, I've been inadequately interested/energetic since at least high school.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Social Anxiety - 56%

Anxiety - 40%

Depression - 18%

OCD - 10%

Fairly happy with that although I don't take it too seriously. Some answers are worded quite poorly.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

90 % Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable

OCD Test:
50% Highly suggestive of OCD

Depression Test: 
33%Moderate Depression (I've improved so I'm happy on that ) 

Anxiety test: 
80%, profound anxiety


----------



## Synth (Jan 13, 2014)

*SAD:* 63%
*Anxiety:* 70%
*Depression:* 37%

Yeap


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

SAD 33%
Anxiety 8%
Depression 2%
OCD 0%


----------



## weronikakowalska46 (May 18, 2015)

*Depression Test*

What do you think about tests like this - http://depressiontest.club ? I hope that people know it's worth nothing...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Social anxiety 67%

Anxiety 68%

Depression 92% 

OCD 22%


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Social Anxiety - 71% 
Anxiety - 22%
Depression - 8%
OCD - 25%.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Social Anxiety: 64%
Anxiety: 17%
Depression: 37%
OCD: 5%


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

*My scores:*

Social Anxiety:
You got 59 of 72 possible points.
Your score: 82 %
*Social Anxiety Disorder Extremely Probable*

(Generalized) Anxiety:
You got 31 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 52 %
*Result: Severe Anxiety*

Depression:
You got 28 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 47 %
*Result: Moderate Depression*

OCD:
You got 16 of 60 possible points.
Your score: 27 %
*Result: Possible OCD*

Anxiety was as expected, but to be honest, I thought my OCD score would be higher. I think I am averagely depressed. Only things official are GAD and social anxiety disorder.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Social Anxiety*: 72 %
*Anxiety*: 60 %
*Depression*: Wouldn't load
*OCD*: 13 %


----------

